# Io crebbi



## L'aura che tu respiri

Cari moderatori: se non ho usato una frase completa nel titolo, è perché non potevo _fare_ una frase -- la ragione precisa per questo mio post. 
Capisco che si può usare il passato remoto quando si narra un racconto -- in certe regioni, anche un racconto mondano e recente ("Ieri andai al supermercato e comprai una bottiglia di olio."). E capisco che durante il racconto, si deve spostare all'imperfetto per certe azioni continuose. Non c'è un professore d'italiano nel mondo intero che mi permetterebbe dire, "Io crebbi negli Stati Uniti." Però la parola "crebbi" esiste. Teoreticamente, deve esserne un uso. Ma devo onestamente confessare che io non so usarla.


----------



## infinite sadness

Se stai scrivendo un racconto autobiografico puoi usarla.
Usarla nel linguaggio parlato no.


----------



## L'aura che tu respiri

Per esempio, "Io crebbi in un ambiente ove ..." Vuoi dire che potrei dirlo?  Ripeto: non esiste un professore che me lo permetterebbe!


----------



## olaszinho

Ciao L'aura....

Leggi qui come usare il passato remoto, e soprattutto il suo rapporto col passato prossimo.

http://www.linkuaggio.com/2012/01/passato-remoto-e-passato-prossimo-ecco.html
http://www.accademiadellacrusca.it/...stica/domande-risposte/sulluso-passato-remoto


Puoi trovare molte discussionI su quest'argomento anche in questo forum.


----------



## dôghen

Caro/a l'aura...

Il professore che non ti permettesse di usare la frase "Io crebbi in un ambiente ove... " potrebbe forse essere professore, ma non di italiano! 

Sebbene il passato prossimo sia da preferire (per molte ragioni, alcune delle quali le trovi nei link sopra) un eventuale uso del remoto, in marcatezza stilistica, non sarebbe agrammaticale. 

Sconsigliabile, questo sì, rispetto a "sono cresciuto", ma non scorretto. 

Questo non perché la forma verbale esiste (potrebbe benissimo esistere senza essere usata) ma perché, in uno scritto dal registro particolarmente elevato e volendo rimarcare una "distanza" (anche solo psicologica) dall'epoca della tua crescita, l'uso del remoto potrebbe non essere inappropriato...

"Io nacqui forestiero in Maremma, di padre marchigiano, e crebbi come un esiliato, assaporando con commozione precoci tristezze e indefinibili nostalgie." V. Cardarelli


----------



## L'aura che tu respiri

dôghen said:


> Sconsigliabile, questo sì, rispetto a "sono cresciuto", ma non scorretto.



Ma anche "sono cresciuto" andrebbe corretto da un tal professore, che insisterebbe che un'azione continuosa nel passato deve prendere l'imperfetto -- mentre, d'altro canto, "nascevo" sarebbe sbagliatissimo tranne in certe circostanze particolari ("Mentre nascevo mio padre svenne").



> [...] in uno scritto dal registro particolarmente elevato e volendo rimarcare una "distanza" (anche solo psicologica) dall'epoca della tua crescita, l'uso del remoto potrebbe non essere inappropriato.



Ah! Dunque, usare la forma nel senso letterale di "remoto"!  Per esempio, una persona che ha 95 anni che è nato a Rieti ma all'età di 5 si trasferì a Torino.  Parla dei giorni reatini dicendo, "Vissi a Rieti, e crebbi in un ambiente tipicamente reatino," dando il senso di narrazione ma anche di un periodo 9 decenni fa.  Perché sai, anche "Ho vissuto" sarebbe corretto dai suddetti professori. "Vivevo" perché si abita più di un giorno.

Ma mi sembra ch'io stia entrando nel soggetto di p. prossimo vs. p. remoto, che -- come Olaszinho e altri ci hanno rammentato -- appartiene a un suo proprio thread.


----------



## Nino83

Dipende comunque dal contesto. 

Es. D: "Giochi molto bene a tennis. Come hai fatto?" R: "Beh, sono cresciuto al circolo tennistico xxxxxxx e mi sono allenato con il maestro xxxxxxxxx" 

In questo caso sarebbe scorretto (anche dal punto di vista grammaticale) l'utilizzo del passato remoto perchè l'azione passata (il crescere, in questo caso dal punto di vista sportivo) ha degli effetti/è correlata con il presente (il giocare bene a tennis, il risultato, è legato agli allenamenti fatti anni prima). 

Ma se l'azione non è correlata con il presente, nulla impedisce di utilizzare il passato remoto. Certo, magari non nella lingua parlata ma potrebbe starci in una biografia. 

Per quanto riguarda la _continuità_ di un'azione, questa è slegata dalla scelta perfettivo/imperfettivo. 
Ad esempio posso dire tranquillamente "Ho giocato dalle 5 alle 7". L'azione è continuata ma non ho usato l'imperfetto. 
La scelta tra l'aspetto perfettivo e quello imperfettivo dipende dalla abitualità o meno dell'azione (non si fa riferimento ad un fatto specifico nel passato), non dal fatto che questa sia continuata o meno. 

Se, ad esempio, cerchi su google la frase "la tensione crebbe", si trova anche qualche articolo di giornale.


----------



## dôghen

Quote Nino83: Per quanto riguarda la _continuità di un'azione, questa è slegata dalla scelta perfettivo/imperfettivo
_
Esatto. Non bisogna confondere l'azionalità con l'aspetto.

L'errore dell'aura è proprio questo. 
"Vivere" è verbo durativo-continuativo ma ciò non esclude che possa usarlo in senso perfettivo: "ho vissuto a Rieti dal 1990 al 1995" "vissi a Rieti dal.. al... " (dopo di che, ovviamente, mi sono trasferito). 
Anzi in un contesto simile l'uso dell'imperfetto non sarebbe accettabile. * "vivevo a Rieti dal ... al...." (?)
Questa cosa può non essere di immediata comprensione per un non italiano ma è una distinzione importante.

Quote L'aura che tu respiri: _Per esempio, una persona che ha 95 anni che è nato a Rieti ma all'età di 5 si trasferì a Torino. Parla dei giorni reatini dicendo, "Ho vissuto a Rieti, e crebbi in un ambiente tipicamente reatino," dando il senso di narrazione ma anche di un periodo 9 decenni fa.
_
Esatto. Qui secondo me hai capito perfettamente quello che si intendeva. 

Ricorda inoltre che il senso "remoto" dato dal passato remoto (o perfetto semplice come si tende a chiamarlo oggi) può non indicare soltanto una lontananza nel tempo (i 9 decenni del tuo esempio) ma anche una distanza "psicologica" dall'avvenimento riportato, come nell'esempio di Cardarelli che ti ho citato, che potrebbe essere stato scritto a 40 anni.
Quello che sottolinea lì l'uso del passato remoto è che non c'è più relazione tra la situazione psicologica dell'epoca ("crebbi come un esiliato") e il momento dell'enunciato (cioè oggi che ti sto narrando quei fatti).
Questa distinzione è però molto sottile e di ordine stilistico. Con i verbi incrementativi come "crescere" è quasi sempre preferibile usare il passato prossimo (o perfetto composto) proprio perché è difficile stabilirne la compiutezza anche nei tempi perfettivi, soprattutto per quello che riguarda la 1 e la 2 persona del singolare.


----------



## L'aura che tu respiri

dôghen said:


> Quote Nino83: Per quanto riguarda la _continuità di un'azione, questa è slegata dalla scelta perfettivo/imperfettivo
> _
> Esatto. Non bisogna confondere l'azionalità con l'aspetto.



Non capisco ... Che vuol dire "azionalità," e che vuol dire "aspetto"? (E se sono off-topic, gentilmente ìndicami a una pagina che ne ha le risposte.)


----------



## Nino83

L'aura, penso che *dôghen* si riferisse alla differenza tra azione continuata/azione istantanea. 

In linea di massima (non esaustiva) le differenze sono le seguenti: 
azioni abituali = imperfetto/azioni singole e ben precise = perfetto (passato remoto o prossimo) 
es. Quando andavo a scuola (in generale, di solito)/Quando andai-sono andato a scuola per la prima volta (si parla di un evento ben preciso, cioè del primo giorno di scuola) 
Questa è la differenza tra l'imperfetto ed il passato remoto/prossimo. 

Tra le azioni ben determinate (quindi aspetto perfettivo) vi è un'ulteriore distinzione: 
azioni i cui effetti continuano nel presente = passato prossimo/azione passata slegata dal presente = passato remoto 
es. Ho studiato così tanto che oggi ho risposto a tutte le domande/Studiai molto quando feci l'esame di maturità. 

In entrambi i casi, la differenza tra azione continua (continous action) e azione istantanea non decide nè se preferire l'imperfetto al passato prossimo/remoto nè se preferire il passato prossimo a quello remoto. 

Esempio con un'azione continua 
Quando giocavo a tennis mi allenavo 5 ore al giorno. 
Il giorno prima della finale del 2005 mi sono allenato/mi allenai per 5 ore. 
Anche in questo caso la scelta tra imperfetto e passato remoto/prossimo si fa in base alla distinzione tra un'azione abituale o in generale e un'azione ben precisa, quella azione. 

Quindi nel caso del verbo _crescere_ la continuità dell'azione non incide nella scelta tra imperfetto e passato remoto/prossimo. 

Spero di essermi spiegato bene.


----------



## L'aura che tu respiri

Forse è per questo che non si sente mai né "Ho abitato" né "Abitai."


----------



## Nino83

Si, perchè l'azione dell'abitare si presta ad essere abituale. Non cambiamo residenza ogni giorno


----------



## L'aura che tu respiri

Stai facendo una distinzione fra "abituale" e "continuo"?


----------



## dôghen

L'aura che tu respiri said:


> Non capisco ... Che vuol dire "azionalità," e che vuol dire "aspetto"? (E se sono off-topic, gentilmente ìndicami a una pagina che ne ha le risposte.)



Puoi leggere on line le pagine su azionalità e aspetto dei verbi italiani dell'Enciclopedia dell'Italiano della Treccani, per esempio.


----------



## Nino83

L'aura che tu respiri said:


> Stai facendo una distinzione fra "abituale" e "continuo"?



Si, in seguito a questa frase 



L'aura che tu respiri said:


> Ma anche "sono cresciuto" andrebbe  corretto da un tal professore, che insisterebbe che un'azione  continuosa nel passato deve prendere l'imperfetto -- mentre, d'altro  canto, "nascevo" sarebbe sbagliatissimo tranne in certe circostanze  particolari ("Mentre nascevo mio padre svenne").



Un'azione continua nel passato può essere espressa sia con l'imperfetto sia con il perfetto (passato prossimo/remoto). 
La scelta è tra azione abituale-in generale-senza specificarne il tempo = imperfetto/un'azione passata ben precisa = perfetto (passato prossimo/remoto).


----------



## L'aura che tu respiri

Ahhhh! Capisco!!! È una questione non di continuità ma di TEMPO. Il perfetto ha chiarezza QUANDO l'azione ha luogo, l'imperfetto non ce l'ha.


----------



## Nino83

Esatto, perchè con il perfetto si indica una singola azione ben precisa che è, quindi, accaduta in un momento ben preciso. 
Se si parla di azioni abituali o di azioni in generale, queste non hanno una connotazione temporale ben determinata.


----------



## L'aura che tu respiri

Vediamo se capisco: "Da bambino, *crebbi* molto lentamente.  Dopo la pubertà *crescevo* normalmente.  Eccetto un anno, *ho cresciuto* 15 cm solo in quell'anno."


----------



## dôghen

L'aura che tu respiri said:


> Vediamo se capisco: "Da bambino, *crebbi/sono cresciuto* molto lentamente.  Dopo la pubertà *crescevo* normalmente.  Eccetto un anno, *ho cresciuto sono cresciuto* 15 cm solo in quell'anno."



"da bambino crebbi" è accettabile nella misura in cui il parlante sottolinea la distanza, come già detto il perfetto composto è generalmente più comune e indicato.
"dopo la pubertà crescevo" è ok, imperfetto più localizzatore temporale, lettura continuativa, contemporaneità nel passato. Anche qui però, "sono cresciuto", quindi con lettura perfettiva, è possibile.
"eccetto un anno, in cui crebbi/sono cresciuto etc." qui l'uso di un perfetto (semplice o composto) è obbligatorio.
Attenzione a crescere, vuole ausiliare essere.


----------



## L'aura che tu respiri

dôghen said:


> "eccetto un anno, in cui crebbi/sono cresciuto etc." qui l'uso di un perfetto (semplice o composto) è obbligatorio.



Ah, è proprio _obbligatorio._  Qualcosa che i professori non mi hanno detto! (Ti credo 100%.)



> Attenzione a crescere, vuole ausiliare essere.



Ah, però, è crescere un verbo _<off-topic eliminato>_ che si _può_ usare transitivamente? _<off-topic eliminato> _Si può dire "Ho cresciuto una pianta," o si deve dire, "Ho fatto crescere (oppure ho coltivato) una pianta"?


----------



## Nino83

L'aura che tu respiri said:


> Vediamo se capisco: "Da bambino, *crebbi* molto lentamente.  Dopo la pubertà *crescevo* normalmente.  Eccetto un anno, *ho**sono* *cresciuto* 15 cm solo in quell'anno."



Si, anche se il "da bambino crebbi" continua ancora a suonare veramente strano ed inusuale. Probabilmente perchè non si tratta di un fatto specifico con un tempo ben delimitato. 

Ecco qualche esempio di passato remoto con il verbo crescere: 
"La tensione crebbe quando Enrico VIII rigetto l'autorità del Papa sulla Chiesa d'Inghilterra, alienandosi i cattolici scozzesi, la Francia e la Spagna" 
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Assedio_di_Boulogne_(1544) 
"la tensione crebbe verso un punto     di non ritorno quando cinquanta  argentini sbarcarono sulla dipendenza britannica della Georgia del Sud e  piantarono la bandiera biancoazzurra." 
http://archiviostorico.corriere.it/...alle_Falklands_Protesta_co_8_1111131479.shtml 

In questi casi la tensione cresce subito, in relazione a dei fatti specifici (il rigetto dell'autorità del Papa e lo sbarco sulla dipendenza britanica). 
Mentre il "da bambino" è un lasso di tempo troppo lungo e generico. 

Es. Quando da bambino andavo a scuola facevo spesso colazione con i miei al bar. 
     Quando ho discusso la tesi di laurea il mio relatore ha fatto una bella introduzione. 

Nel secondo caso si discute di un fatto specifico, ben determinato dal punto di vista temporale. 

A meno che al "quando da bambino" non si accompagna un fatto specifico. 
Quando da bambino caddi dalla bicicletta rompendomi il braccio, ci vollero cinque mesi per rimettermi in forma.


----------



## dôghen

> Ah, è proprio _obbligatorio. Qualcosa che i professori non mi hanno detto! (Ti credo 100%.)_



E' obbligatorio perché "un anno in cui" e il "dato 15cm" non possono che ammettere una lettura perfettiva, non sarebbe possibile dire infatti "eccetto un anno in cui crescevo 15 cm" se non come imperfetto narrativo, quindi in un contesto particolare, diverso da quello della tua frase.

_<off-topic eliminato>_ "Ho cresciuto una pianta" per me è accettabile, non so se lo direi ma non lo trovo insolito. Non si può invece dire "io ho cresciuto 15 cm".


----------



## Nino83

L'aura che tu respiri said:


> Ah, però, è crescere un verbo come salire e scendere che si _può_ usare transitivamente?  Ho salito il libro, ho sceso la scatola.  Si può dire "Ho cresciuto una pianta," o si deve dire, "Ho fatto crescere (oppure ho coltivato) una pianta"?



Si, è anche transitivo. 
Crescere i figli, le piante, con il significato di allevare qualcuno o qualcosa 
http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario_italiano/C/crescere.shtml 

Però nel caso in questione è intransitivo.


----------



## dôghen

> Nel secondo caso si discute di un fatto specifico, ben determinato dal punto di vista temporale.
> 
> A meno che al "quando da bambino" non si accompagna un fatto specifico.
> Quando da bambino caddi dalla bicicletta rompendomi il braccio, ci vollero cinque mesi per rimettermi in forma.



Questo è infatti quello che si intende per aspetto perfettivo, l'avvenimento specifico, compiuto. In questi casi l'imperfetto è agrammaticale, appunto.



> Si, è anche transitivo.
> Crescere i figli, le piante, con il significato di allevare qualcuno o qualcosa
> http://dizionari.corriere.it/diziona...crescere.shtml
> 
> Però nel caso in questione è intransitivo.



La risposta di Nino è anche più chiara.....


----------



## stella_maris_74

*Nota di moderazione:*

Ricordo a tutti la regola #2:



> *2. Un tema per ogni discussione / Niente chiacchiere*.Rimanete nel tema del primo messaggio di ciascuna discussione.
> Trattate un solo tema per ciascuna discussione. Se avete più temi da trattare, aprite una discussione per ciascun tema.
> Se avete domande aggiuntive non relazionate con lo stesso tema, aprite una discussione per ognuna di esse
> ​



Il topic di questa discussione riguarda l'uso di "io crebbi", ed è stato analizzato a sufficienza.

Per gli altri argomenti tangenziali emersi, vale la regola #2 purché non siano già stati trattati (usare la funzione di ricerca).

Alcuni esempi:

Salire 
Verbo (in)transitivo scendere 
Uscire verbo anche transitivo? 
Grazie,

Moderatrice


----------

